# Primera 3rd and 4th gears into a USDM tranny?



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

Anyone know if you can do this, I know the G20(primera) has longer 3rd and 4th gears...so Ibought a primera tranny but the imput shaft assmebly looks diffrent..it doesn't have the same bearings on the opposite end of the imput shaft...so I cant just swpa out the whole gear set...what about the gear itself? I'm wanting to get the gears cryo treated...and building the tranny for turbo...any ideas guys?
~Ryan


----------



## jprimera (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi

From what primera are you refering?98+ ,(or the p10)?
if is a 98 + the gear are exactly the same ( I own a 98 primera)
hope this help you.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

jprimera said:


> *Hi
> 
> From what primera are you refering?98+ ,(or the p10)?
> if is a 98 + the gear are exactly the same ( I own a 98 primera)
> hope this help you. *


I think its from a P10 because it doesn't have the sensor on the bell housing...what do you think?

~Ryan


----------

